# Lonestar Ranch. Any updates?



## BigPole

Know they did a day trial. Never heard when and if they were gonna do more. The FB page doesn't have any info either. Figured hotrod could shine some light on this for me if anything. It's super close to my house and I really hope they open it up regularly (if they aren't already).


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

I think the grand opening is the weekend of the 6th of September


----------



## Night Trout

september cant come soon enough.


----------



## Hotrod

I will post some pics after the weekend. Got another invite for this Saturday to see the owners cousins 1800hp mud truck make some test runs. Then we are gonna ride and make some new trails, cut trees etc. I think I got the owner convinced to do a 3 day opening weekend instead of just Saturday. The place had a lot of water from the past rains, the creeks and ravines had over 12ft of running water in them. Its coming


----------



## Hotrod

Couple pics of truck


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Dang that truck is sweet! Need to talk him into making a hill n hole track :biggrin:


----------



## Night Trout

Thats looks fun right there. Sure cant wait for this place to open. We are heading to Texas offroad ranch this weekend. I will either end up there or might make the haul to Shiloh Ridge Off Road Park in alto. Really hate going to DSO with the family. Not to bad if it is just you and your buddies.


----------



## TXDUX

Lone Star Off-road Ranch is my cousin's place. I was out there Saturday, I was the one in the white golf cart. Had quite the turn out for a "work-day", lol! 
It really is a bad @ss place! I've been going out there since they bought it, probably 20 years ago. 
Unfortunately our other cousin had a bit of trouble getting his new beast (the white one above) on the trailer, so we didn't get to see her on her maiden run.......next time. September 6th is gonna be AWESOME! I'll be out there "working". Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## Hotrod

I recorded a little video out there






.


----------



## Hotrod

Vid 2






.


----------



## Hotrod

Vid 3






.


----------



## Night Trout

How are the trails going to be..... Is this park going to be mostly a mud park?


----------



## Hotrod

There's some ravines for jeeps to play in.


----------



## TXDUX

Grand Opening will now be a three day event, Sept 5th-7th.
Campers/tents will be allowed, and he's currently searching for bands to play.


----------

